# How To Fix Boot? (Windows 7)



## ProMech (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

I was working on my PC and many applications were open. Mistakenly, I removed the power cable thinking the battery is there. When I turned it on, two choices were there normally and safe mode. When I went for normally, the Windows logo loaded for a while then it restarted. When I went for safe mode the screen color of safe mode was there but no windows. 

Is there any way to fix the boot and get my data without formating the PC?


----------



## wolfeking (May 31, 2011)

the safe mode should load a black background, and the windows classic bar, and say safe mode in all four corners. 
Did you try startup repair? If not I would try that, I think that F8 brings it up.


----------



## tremmor (May 31, 2011)

It is. It's F8 'repair your computer'. I don't know which operating system. An option similar to above should be also available on the installation disk.


----------



## johnb35 (May 31, 2011)

Please do not run a repair as it won't fix anything.  Please read the following.

An abrupt cutoff of power like that will cause errors on the hard drive which will need to be repaired in order for windows to load correctly.  What brand of hard drive do you have?  You will need to run their diagnostic software in order to fix it.


----------



## ProMech (May 31, 2011)

@ wolfeking: the mode loads but after that when the blue screen (with white shine) is just empty. 

@ tremmor: same thing it didn't work. 

@ johnb35: It's Toshiba. Is it possible to do myself? Thank you so much for that :good:


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jun 1, 2011)

Johnb35 is right.REPAIR won't fix this...

Perform a disk check using your Windows 7 DVD disk.
Just boot from the Windows 7 DVD disk and choose the COMMAND PROMPT from the menu as showed on the following picture below.It is the last option:





...after that in the command prompt write the following command:

CHKDSK C: /p /r

(The "C:" is the partition on which I assume it is your operating system Windows 7.If it is not on "C:" then write the correct letter such as "D:","E:" and so on,but I am pretty sure it is "C:")...

Press ENTER...
The process can take a very long time so let it finish!

Try that and tell us if it worked.


----------



## ProMech (Jun 1, 2011)

I have 3 DVDs. each has the following files:
Recovery 13: Boot, HP, Preload, Recovery and System
Recovery 23: Preload
Recovery 33: Preload

Do I use the first one?

Is the boot similar on all PCs? I mean is it possible to fix other PC's boot with my own PC discs?

When I double on D: icon before on My Computer, it says not to format it because it has the system recovery.  So, do I write it like that (CHKDSK D: /p /r)?


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 1, 2011)

No, you can't use your dvd's on other systems, they won't work.

You don't checkdisk the system recovery partition.  You only do the one that has windows installed on it, which is usually C.

You boot to the first dvd labeled 13, which should be labeled #1, then when asked it will tell you to put in the next dvd which would be labeled 23(#2) and then it will ask you to put in the next dvd which is labeled 33(#3) until the recovery process is complete.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jun 1, 2011)

Be sure that you do not choose wrong recovery option,otherwise your data can be deleted...


----------



## ProMech (Jun 1, 2011)

I did the following:
1. Turned in my PC
2. Inserted disc #1
3. "Loading Windows Files" appeared with the silver bar loading
4. normal windows 7 logo loading appeared
5. blue screen with brightness in the middle appeared but again without the options window

What was wrong? :S


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 1, 2011)

Please insert the disk before restarting pc, make sure the bios is configured to boot to cd first.


----------



## ProMech (Jun 1, 2011)

I did and the same problem kept going :S


----------

